# Can I use this monitor in both the USA and Europe?



## Herringtrader

Hello,

I purchased a SyncMaster 225BW Samsung monitor in the USA. Can I use it in Europe? On the back of the monitor I can read the following: AC 100-240 VOLT. In the USA the volt is 110 in Europe it is 220 so does this mean that this monitor can be used in both the USA and Europe?

Thanks,

Herringtrader


----------



## gamerman4

I would assume so but you might want to buy a converter to be safe.


----------



## ScOuT

I have a SyncMaster 2253BW and i live in Europe. It will work just fine It has an "AUTO VOLTAGE" thing built in. You can plug it into 110v or 220v and it will work. You will need an adapter for the actual plug in peice. The European sockets are different.

http://goeurope.about.com/cs/electricity/l/bl_electricity.htm

The picture of the little black thing is what you'll need to get. The Europeans have two round prongs and not 2 flat prongs. This will work for 90% of Europe.

It depends on what exact country you will be in. There are a few execptions and you'll have to buy a different round prong adapter. The round prongs are different size in a few countries.

I buy all my electronics from the United States and use the "little black adapters" for almost my entire house Don't try to plug something in that DOES NOT have the 110v - 220v sticker...you'll hear a loud POP and it will start smoking


----------



## m3incorp

Yep works...just like your computer.....except monitor is auto adapting, and you have to flip switch on PSU.


----------

